# Anyone do any archery projects?



## yugami (Feb 23, 2014)

I took up archery last fall and I just made a short stabilizer which was fun but nothing too challenging (couple chunks of aluminum turned to fit a carbon tube and glued).

However I just started shooting Olympic style and I'm going to need a sight.  These things are pretty expensive for something that doesn't break during use.

Here is a good design - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sure-locr-quest-x-recurve-target-sight.html

Typically the adjustments have positive clicks for each small part of a turn.

I was wondering if anyone else has ever given this a go.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 23, 2014)

yugami said:


> I took up archery last fall and I just made a short stabilizer which was fun but nothing too challenging (couple chunks of aluminum turned to fit a carbon tube and glued).
> However I just started shooting Olympic style and I'm going to need a sight.  These things are pretty expensive for something that doesn't break during use.
> Here is a good design - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sure-locr-quest-x-recurve-target-sight.html
> Typically the adjustments have positive clicks for each small part of a turn.
> I was wondering if anyone else has ever given this a go.




Holy smokes...  That looks like a pain in the butt to make.  -Don't tell anyone I said this but, I'd pay the 349 bucks and save myself a lot of hassle... 


Ray


----------



## Great white hunter (Feb 24, 2014)

I was a professional archer and I was sponsered by a couple different bow companys. Unless you are extremely experianced just buy the sight. Each click on those sights on some are a couple thou of an inch. There is no way you are going to make a compitition sight in a hobby shop. There is alot more engineering in that sight than you think. If you want to become a pro archer you are going to have to pay the $350.00 for the sight and another $200 for the scope set up. I shoot a Sureloc pro sight and I have $750.00 in just the sight.
:nono:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 24, 2014)

I used to shoot a similar setup back when I was doing a lot of 3D tournaments, "Unlimited" division, and Great White is right.  The costs just keep on coming with the lenses, peeps, etc as well as other gear to get the full use out of one.  While they are fine in a competition setting they aren't good for much else.  As you haven't been in the sport all that long I'd suggest just staying with a fixed pin/fiber optics site for a while and develop your technique, correctly judging distance, and shooting from up/down angled positions.  Sorry, slipped back in to "instructor mode" there.   Just from what I've seen, it's most likely that your "focus" on a particular aspect of the archery sport will change rapidly during a relatively short time and you don't want to be stuck with a lot of expensive gear that you'll never use again.  Resale on the competition stuff generally sucks or at least it used to.

I've since put away most of my old hardware and now only shoot with a simple longbow.  It really drives the guys with those "arrow machines" nuts. :biggrin:

Sorry if that's not the kind of advice you expected.  Oh, but yeah, if you really want to build one of those sights, go for it!  Make sure you take lots of pics along the way.

-Ron


----------



## melsdad (Feb 25, 2014)

My daughter started shooting J.O.A.D this year. She shoots a compound..a club bow for now. I have been thinking of making some of my own equipment for her also. I have looked at many sights on the other shooters equipment and said " I can make that".

Yes, the sights are very precise and could be difficult to make. But to say they can't be made in a home shop is a bit miss leading. 

There are a lot of variables involved. Equipment in your shop, your machining experience, etc. I would say go for it and give it a try. I know I plan to! The material investment to build one is very minimal if it doesn't work out for you.

How did your stabilizer turn out? I was going to start with one of those also.


----------



## yugami (Feb 25, 2014)

Stabilizer was no problem.  Just make sure you get a tight fit on the carbon tube.  I went with a inside attachment vs outside.  So it's very clean looking


----------



## melsdad (Feb 25, 2014)

That is what I was planning to do also. What type of glue or epoxy did you use for the project? Were did you get your tubing?

This is were I was looking at the carbon tube:

http://www.carbonfibertubeshop.com/small tubing.html


----------



## yugami (Feb 25, 2014)

Rockwest composites but I'm looking for a better source.  Shipping was killer for one tube.

The glue I had that worked best (after 2 failures) was red locktite.  The epoxy I had didn't penetrate the tube at all

Edit:
I have this in my tabs as a possible
http://www.flycarbon.com/-25--16mm-Tube-1mm-3K_p_12.html


----------



## yugami (Mar 2, 2014)

Great white hunter said:


> Each click on those sights on some are a couple thou of an inch. There is no way you are going to make a compitition sight in a hobby shop.



Honestly the click and fine screw are the easiest part of the whole thing.  Its just a piece of high quality threaded rod.  Looking at the Shibuya and Axcel sight specs Shibuya uses a 1mm thread pitch and Axcel uses 16tpi.  Clicks are just a simple spring loaded ball with detent.  20 pecks with a ball mill and a bb and you have clicks.  You can buy high quality (precise threads) threaded rod for a few bucks if you shop around.

I'm not toying around with a Sieg X1 mill here.   I have a Hardinge TM.  I can slab mill 2" wide 4140 and have a hard time detecting needle movement with a .0005 test indicator.

I have to say I'm kinda shocked at the responses here, why have a shop at that point?

The Shibuya Ultima looks like it would take a number of setups but cutting a few straight dovetails are hardly cause for a can't-don't attitude.


----------

